# Fishing Punta Gorda?



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Trout, grass flats 3.5 to 5 ft

Snook and redfish will be tough for someone new to the area.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Head South and fish the East wall of Charlotte Harbor...find the big sand bar (google earth will show you) and work the west side of it with your boat. If no luck you can all get out and wade (pretty nice sand bottom) and work the east side of the bar casting to the mangroves, (not a secret spot, lots of people fish it by boat and by wading with good success)...throw top-waters early morning then switch to soft plastics or plugs once the sun gets up. Cant go wrong with gulp baits especially when fishing a new area. Good luck!


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

My buddy gave me that exact same advise. Are the fish skiddish around there or should i be good with 30lb flouro?


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

30 is good...there are some big snook that cruise that bar so don't be surprised if you hook one


----------

